# Grund für Abschalten des PCs heraus finden und lösen



## Nusskati (7. März 2018)

Hallo, ich habe leider das Problem, dass mein PC sich immer mal wieder mitten im Arbeiten ausschaltet und wieder neu hochfährt. (Er fährt nicht runter, sondern schaltet direkt ab)

Im Verdacht habe ich meine Grafikkarte als Auslöser, die letzten neuesten Treiber konnte ich nicht installieren (Fehlermeldung, die Grafikkarte wird nicht unterstützt) und seitdem ich den letzten Treiber mit dem vorletzten Treiber ersetzt habe, sind die Vorfälle weniger geworden.

Mein Betriebssystem ist *Windows 10*, die Grafikkarte eine *AMD Radeon HD 8570D* mit der Treiberversion 15.200.1062.1004 vom 03.08.2015.
Heute hat sich der PC bisher einmal ausgeschaltet, ich hänge mal einen Screenshot aus der Ereignisanzeige an, vielleicht kann man damit etwas anfangen?!

Ich freue mich über jegliche Tips, die mir helfen, das Problem zu finden und zu lösen.
Danke, LG Nusskati


----------



## sheel (7. März 2018)

HI

die Ereignisanzeige zeigt nichts relevantes - ist bei harten Reboots auch normal. Falls es überhaupt etwas zum Anzeigen kommt das nicht auf die Platte bevor der Computer aus ist.

Evt. gibt es nur ein Temperaturproblem (zu heiß weil zu verstaubt etc.) Weiß grad keine gute Windowssoftware, um das während Betrieb im Auge zu behalten, aber da findet man sicher was.

Sonst ... Gerade mit der Komplexität heutiger Grafikkarten wird eine eindeutige Fehlerbestimmung von "außen" da schwierig. Kann ein Bug im Treiber sein, kann auch kaputte Hardware sein.

Anderes Verhalten je nach Treiberversion ist leider auch kein Beweis für irgendwas, sagt nur dass ein bestimmter Vorgang mit einem bestimmten Treiber das Problem der Grafikkarte nicht auslöst (es muss ja nicht gleich komplett kaputt sein. Bestimmte Funktionen, evt. auch nur je nach Inputdaten, usw. ... hatte sowas auch persönlich schon. Der HW-Schaden war da sicher weil vom Hersteller ein Rückruf+Garantieverlägerung für alle prduzierten Exemplare bekanntgegeben wurde ).
Trotzdem, wenn die vorher problemlos funktionierende Treiberversion jetzt auch Probleme macht, klingts wohl eher nach Hardware.


----------



## Fragenfrager (20. März 2018)

Von der Beschreibung her würde ich zunächst auch auf ein Wärmeproblem tippen. Als ersten Schritt würde ich den Rechner mal aussaugen (Staub von den diversen Kühlrippen entfernen) und dann die Temperatur überwachen, z.B. mit HW Monitor:. https://www.heise.de/download/product/hwmonitor-53313
Sollte das Problem bestehen bleiben, kannst Du den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus starten, d.h. ohne weitere Treiber. Funktioniert er dann, dann stell die alten Treiber wieder her.
Ich hatte einmal den Fall, dass das Ausschalten durch Spannungsspitzen und -Täler im Stromnetz verursacht wurden. Hier kann ggf. eine Steckdose mit Sicherung helfen.


----------



## bofh1337 (4. April 2018)

Schau dir mal dieses Video an,- das war ein billig-Netzteil gewesen (nach einem Neustart im Leerlauf), welches vor ca. 10 Jahren ganz ähnliche Späße gemacht hat: http://wittesoft.de/images/modding/netzteil.avi

Wie das Programm heißt, kann ich dir heute leider nicht mehr sagen.


----------

